# Summer camps?



## skillz91745 (May 2, 2017)

Anyone know of
Any local (SGV) or L.A area summer soccer canmps??? 

Thank you.....


----------



## Grace T. (May 2, 2017)

It might help if you describe to people what kind of camp you are looking for and for what age (since the upper development camps have age cut offs).  There's AYSO/rec camps, sports camps, ID Camps, Development Camps (like one soccer and ODP), away camps, scrimmage camps, team-affiliated skills camps (like the LA Galaxy camps), GK camps and club-affiliated camps.  The consensus around here seems to be that camps aren't really great for training because you can't control the level of coaching/players and the kids don't get reinforcement of their skills once they leave (so forget them).   So it might help people help you if they knew your goals (day care, getting ready for club, getting ID, having fun, skills camps etc.)


----------



## skillz91745 (May 2, 2017)

Well he is only 7. So he does not need a goalie trainer, a "regular" soccer trainer, a strength and conditioning coach, etc., etc. by next year........


----------



## chargerfan (May 2, 2017)

skillz91745 said:


> Well he is only 7. So he does not need a goalie trainer, a "regular" soccer trainer, a strength and conditioning coach, etc., etc. by next year........


If he's only 7, I would recommend your own club's summer camp, or another local club's.  I know ours always made the summer camps fun, and 7 is way too young for anything serious and/or expensive.


----------



## Grace T. (May 2, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If he's only 7, I would recommend your own club's summer camp, or another local club's.  I know ours always made the summer camps fun, and 7 is way too young for anything serious and/or expensive.


If he's only 7, then I'd agree with this.  It's a good way to put him in front of a prospective club and see if you like it.  If he's going to do another year of rec, AYSO camps have UK International camps around town.


----------



## socalkdg (May 2, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> If he's only 7, then I'd agree with this.  It's a good way to put him in front of a prospective club and see if you like it.  If he's going to do another year of rec, AYSO camps have UK International camps around town.


My daughter did this after her first time playing soccer in the fall, age 9, then playing something else in the spring.  It helped.   After a week her skills had improved.  She had fun.  She wanted to play more soccer.


----------



## skillz91745 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the responses every1. Yes, I was just curious if any of the local soccer clubs would be hosting any summer camps (open to all) and yes of course the camp would be for him to have fun as he still plays kick ball (AYSO). Thanks again..............


----------



## younothat (May 3, 2017)

skillz91745 said:


> Thanks for the responses every1. Yes, I was just curious if any of the local soccer clubs would be hosting any summer camps (open to all) and yes of course the camp would be for him to have fun as he still plays kick ball (AYSO). Thanks again..............


For the young kids like the 7 yrs old's mentioned I have to give a shout out to the
*PAUL KRUMPE SOCCER ACADEMY*
http://sports.bluesombrero.com/Default.aspx?tabid=824602

PK is the head coach at LMU, former world cup player and he knows how to run camps and make things FUN for the kids,  has his players current and former help out and my son really liked his camp when he was at those ulittle ages.   Not all about how many drills you can master, its summer kids want to have some fun also.  be prepared for the jokes of the day for example.  The guest speakers he brings in (current or former pro's) give the kids some good insight and tips.


----------



## Kasimga8 (Jun 14, 2017)

I am not quite sure about it.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 14, 2017)

Day Camps - 
PATS Camp  - http://media.wix.com/ugd/133423_45a4ebe92dd044fb8d3060c49bd6fc70.pdf
UCLA Soccer Camps 
ODP and Soccer One Camps

Residential Camps - 
UCLA Soccer Camps
ODP and Soccer One Camps


----------



## temecs (Jun 14, 2017)

Has anyone gone to the LA Galaxy full day camp at Stub Hub?


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 14, 2017)

temecs said:


> Has anyone gone to the LA Galaxy full day camp at Stub Hub?


My son has.  It's good for what it is.  They don't play on the Stub Hub field....they play on the practice fields, usually to the right of the entrance.  They get cool t-shirt and water bottles that my son always wears.  Sometimes they get a player appearance (Rowe and Steres from my sons 2/3).  There's a mix of club and rec players, so it's not as intense as the ODP or One Soccer Camps.  There's not much by way of ID either.  But the coaches are generally good (we've had better luck that way than with the college camps), and my son enjoyed it.  More intense than the AYSO camps and was useful getting him additional exposure to club players as he prepared to make the jump from rec to club.  If you're player is on the older end and you are looking for an intense experience, this is not the right fit.  If you player is on the younger end and you are looking for additional touches, or you looking for just a fun experience, it's great.  Grain of salt: I'm not big on camps....don't think players get much benefit beyond additional touches on the ball since there isn't a whole lot of repetition and reinforcement of what they've learned.  Goalkeeper camp in particularly was pretty good.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 18, 2017)

My ds just got back from two rivers soccer camp up north and I wanted to give a shout out to them.  He had a really great experience. The camp itself near Tahoe in the sierras is lovely and even during a weekend of extreme heat in the cities it was nice up there yet not so elevated there are oxygen issues. It's the perfect fit for folks looking for both the traditional away camp experience and soccer. They do camp activities like archery, building forts, swimming, and hiking.  But the select program also has 5 hours of intense soccer training per day including an election to do goalkeeper or striker training. Not as intense as one or odp.  The assistant coaches are of varying abilities (mostly college kids doubling as counsellors) but the lead coaches know what they are doing and limit what they focus on for each player which gives some utility to the camp. I stole my gk sons gloves and sent him up as a striker in order to give him more touches on ball and keep his field skills sharp (he's doing one as a gk later in the summer).  He came back improved and with a little bit of heart which he'd been lacking as a field player to date which made us happy. Great program, great head coaches, friendly and caring counselors, good food and lots of fun.


----------

